# Cavaliers @ Timberwolves | Game #25 | 12/17/2008



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> *Cleveland (20-4) at Minnesota (4-20)*​
> The Cleveland Cavaliers had to settle for tying their franchise record for consecutive wins, their most recent loss just the second in the past six weeks.
> 
> A trip to Minnesota seems like the perfect way to bounce back.
> ...


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

We also need a little help from Atlanta tonight. If they can trip up Boston like they did to us that will make me feel better. This is going to be close all year long.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Looking forward to this one, even if Z doesn't play


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron fouled on the drive with no call - still converts

Minnesota hitting jumpers early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mike Miller torching Delonte early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs bricking FT's


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Is mike miller still a possibility? I'd love to pick up this guy.

LeBron came to play


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I hope Delonte gets an earful from coach Brown for throwing up that backboard pass. :azdaja:

Looking very average so far, except Lebron of course, who is having a nice all around game. His defense has been very very good.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Jesus Delonte, WTF was that!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron looked razor sharp in the 1st half - everyone else was OK

Need to put this team away in the 3rd


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ is rollin big time tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn Boston won again. 16 straight for them..

Cavs up 13 with 8 mins left. Playing well down the stretch


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron was given a standing ovation and it was nice that he acknowledged it. Great play by James in terms of passing and scoring down the stretch.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hickson played well in garbage time. Book this one to the Cavaliers!


----------

